Lambda Calculus: The Y combinator in action - viebel
======
thecoughrans
What?

~~~
viebel
The Y combinator is one of the most beautiful idea in Computer Science: it
allows to write recursive functions without using names at all!

~~~
biot
Did you mean to submit a link? Or is this just a generic "hey, let's discuss
this subject" kind of post?

~~~
viebel
Oops, I forgot to submit the link. I opened a new story with the link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12250435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12250435)

------
Apofis
What the hell is going on here!

